# 2 Schwinn Prewar Bicycles on Ebay 26" mens and tall frame



## Jonswan (Dec 31, 2014)

I am auctioning two Prewar Schwinns on Ebay. A 1930;s tall frame La Salle Schwinn and a 1939 La Salle Schwinn if any one is interested.


----------

